

Ask HN: Resources on bots, spiders - ahold

Hi guys,
are there some resources and mainly IDEAS for usage of bots, spiders and other software agents to help your business (ex. competitive inteligence)? I already read book Webbots spiders and screenscrapers from Starch press and I really like it. Could you recommend other interesting resources?
======
tortilla
Regarding "competitive intelligence" you could check out RivalMap for some
ideas, which is a cool looking service.

<http://www.rivalmap.com>

